# Restoring chrome



## climbamnt (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi all .. I have  question about repairing/restoring chrome. I am looking for a way to restore without sending it out to be dipped. I see some spray paints out there. I would appreciate any advise !


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 19, 2022)

If you have spots missing chrome, replating is the only way to restore. Spray on "country chrome" is highly frowned upon in most circles. 

If you just have rust, there are plenty of mechanical means of removal as well as chemical means.

There are how to threads to explain that if you search the forums here. Post some pictures of your chrome issues and we may be able to better determine what the issue needs.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 19, 2022)

The spray paint looks ok from 25 feet or in pictures.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 19, 2022)

In some cases if the rust is real bad it is cheaper to replace the part than rechrome it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2022)

How about some pics so we can see what you're dealing with?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2022)

I like brass wire brushes and WD 40. chrome is harder than brass so the brass will not scratch it. 25 years ago I would use Brillo pads and scratch the heck out of it.

heavy rust can be removed with Evaporust. if you go this route buy it on Amazon, that is the cheapest place I have found it. search Evaporust here and there will be some threads about it.


----------



## climbamnt (Sep 23, 2022)

This is the spring from a JC higgings colorflow. I will the painted one is  before, the other images are after. (I'm not sure this is salvageable.)


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 23, 2022)

Another consideration might be what best matches or complements the rest of the bike, (not much of which was pictured).

Sometimes spray paint is a good match.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 23, 2022)

climbamnt said:


> Hi all .. I have  question about repairing/restoring chrome. I am looking for a way to restore without sending it out to be dipped. I see some spray paints out there. I would appreciate any advise !



Buy a can and test it on some throwaway parts....,it doesn't look good... there is cleaning and waxing, for the original look....or spend big $$......


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 23, 2022)

your spring is not restorable. just find a better one on ebay. you couldn't even have it rechromed unless you like shiny pitted parts on your bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Actually the best way if you aren't going to rechrome is to just buff the metal parts out and treat them with a coat of wax. A lot of work but looks almost just like chrome. Nothing on the below bikes rechromed-all polish. These are my dad's bikes .V/r Shawn


----------



## climbamnt (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks all.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 23, 2022)

I'll chime in.  Let's say if I was in your position with that spring, and I could not get a new one.  I would take coarse, 60 grit sand paper, and by hand, sand around the outside of the entire spring, until it was as smooth as possible, and the pits look just like small black flecks.  Then, I would take a small fine round file, and small fine flat file, and again, by hand work over the entire outer surface, filing in a consistent grain, until the black flecks are gone or almost gone.  The file will also align the grain of the metal, and give it a smooth polished chrome like finish.  I would finally , rub over it with a stainless steel sponge, removing file marks, and immediately once dry, clear coat it with generous coats of clear acrylic spray or lacquer.  Wear a good dust face mask or respirator.  This is a lot of work, but it will yield a very good looking and presentable result, that closely resembles chrome.  It can be mistaken for chrome if done well.  You will work your fingers pretty hard though.  Here is a couple of examples:


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Sep 24, 2022)

climbamnt said:


> Hi all .. I have  question about repairing/restoring chrome. I am looking for a way to restore without sending it out to be dipped. I see some spray paints out there. I would appreciate any advise !



If just surface rust with light pitting, I use crumpled up aluminum foil dipped in an oxalic acid solution, but I’ve heard from others that used WD-40 or even plain old water. Here’s a chain guard on a ‘73 Varsity before treatment and afterwards mounted on the bike.  I spray a corrosion preventative on after cleaning.


----------



## climbamnt (Sep 24, 2022)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> I'll chime in.  Let's say if I was in your position with that spring, and I could not get a new one.  I would take coarse, 60 grit sand paper, and by hand, sand around the outside of the entire spring, until it was as smooth as possible, and the pits look just like small black flecks.  Then, I would take a small fine round file, and small fine flat file, and again, by hand work over the entire outer surface, filing in a consistent grain, until the black flecks are gone or almost gone.  The file will also align the grain of the metal, and give it a smooth polished chrome like finish.  I would finally , rub over it with a stainless steel sponge, removing file marks, and immediately once dry, clear coat it with generous coats of clear acrylic spray or lacquer.  Wear a good dust face mask or respirator.  This is a lot of work, but it will yield a very good looking and presentable result, that closely resembles chrome.  It can be mistaken for chrome if done well.  You will work your fingers pretty hard though.  Here is a couple of examples:
> 
> View attachment 1700425
> 
> View attachment 1700431



Thanks! I’m going to give this a try. Even if I don’t do a great job on it, I think it will be a good learning experience


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 22, 2022)

I love to experiment with finishes, and have tried a few methods for salvaging old chrome. For light rust (wheels, sprockets) I get great results from a piece of 0000 steel wool soaked with PB blaster. Then buff the cleaned chrome with some rouge and keep a good coat of wax on it for preservation. For bigger scabs I use a light wire wheel, then buff and wax. For rough looking stuff I've used POR 15 rust remover (which has to be soaked), then rinse well and wash with dish soap (which has silicone in it) then either shoot clear over it, or give it a glaze of light oil. 

If you decide to go the chrome route, 90% of the price comes from what the shop has to do to prep your part. If you sand it down first and get it smooth as glass BEFORE you take it in, it'll come out much nicer. Keep in mind, any pits that are in the part prior to chrome, will be there when it comes back. People think of chrome as a thick coating when it's really not. Hence why excellent surface prep is key.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> I love to experiment with finishes, and have tried a few methods for salvaging old chrome. For light rust (wheels, sprockets) I get great results from a piece of 0000 steel wool soaked with PB blaster. Then buff the cleaned chrome with some rouge and keep a good coat of wax on it for preservation. For bigger scabs I use a light wire wheel, then buff and wax. For rough looking stuff I've used POR 15 rust remover (which has to be soaked), then rinse well and wash with dish soap (which has silicone in it) then either shoot clear over it, or give it a glaze of light oil.
> 
> If you decide to go the chrome route, 90% of the price comes from what the shop has to do to prep your part. If you sand it down first and get it smooth as glass BEFORE you take it in, it'll come out much nicer. Keep in mind, any pits that are in the part prior to chrome, will be there when it comes back. People think of chrome as a thick coating when it's really not. Hence why excellent surface prep is key.



It may depend on the plater but I prepped a batch of parts one time and got no discount. Now I just send it in crusty and let them take care of it!


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2022)

Replate it


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 3, 2023)

Put Bad Chad flexible chrome on it


----------



## highship (Jan 3, 2023)

Here is a bike I built years ago for a contest and a screen shot of an old post talking about it…I still use this method today and it works great. I can get bare steel to resemble chrome and it’s been holding up great for years. I will say however that your particular part would be tough. My fingers hurt just thinking about it.


----------

